# Fender EXCELSIOR



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

For anybody who is interested. Just received mine Wednesday. For $299 it's pretty damn cool. Anyway, uploaded a few demo's after it was out of the box. Figured I'd share.

With Strat (Tex Mex pickups)
[video=youtube;QfkJKojfL3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfkJKojfL3E[/video]


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

With Nashville Tele
[video=youtube;b9QRKe6Fc0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9QRKe6Fc0c[/video]


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

With Humbuckers (Gibson ES-339)
[video=youtube;D05YdgnyLVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D05YdgnyLVI[/video]


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the demos...My local store has had some but they didnt last long...next week I will get to see one in person as I have one reserved...not sure what to make of this critter...I already have a roland xl80, line 6 spyder 3, Fender Hotrod deluxe...not sure what I am looking for...I have to assume you are happy with yours.


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes I am. I sold an older ungrounded tube amp to buy this one and it suits my needs in the respect that an older ungrounded amp just wouldn't be able to pull off for me. Bang for the buck is good. Plus it's vibe is nice. Quite happy with it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that's pretty cool for 300$....great score


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm looking for a small amp to run ABY'd with my Valvetrain Trenton: was considering the Traynor YGL-1, but yesterday I saw/heard one of these and now I have two to choose from.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just saw these advertised on the Fender newsletter. Thanks for the demos, it's nice being able to hear the differences between guitars and pickups. 

+1 on a great score for $300.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Here are some specs:

Alluringly refined yet harboring tones from polite to raw to raucous, the Pawn Shop Special Excelsior model is undoubtedly one of the most distinctive tube combo amps in Fender history. Its brown textured vinyl covering, smartly stylish “E” grille design and bold crossed-swords front-panel badge convey a decidedly stately vibe with a marked air of cold-war cool.
To say nothing of its admirable tone and power. The *13-watt Excelsior* elegantly encloses a single *15” Special Design speaker,* with a bottom-loaded primary chassis and top-loaded control chassis for operating convenience and low noise *(powered by two 6V6 output tubes and two 12AX7 preamp tubes).* Distinctive features include “GTR,” “microphone” and “accordion” inputs that each have individually optimized circuitry; tremolo circuit with speed control, bright/dark tone switch (for treble or bass emphasis), volume control and *1/4” internal speaker disconnect that lets the amp drive an external speaker enclosure.* For playing at home, smaller gigs and studio sessions, the Excelsior is a class act that brings a fresh and unconventional new vibe to your playing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a cool little amp for a good price.

Thanks for the demos!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

2 @ 6v6 for $300? With built in trem? Whoa. I thought I was past gear gas at this point....


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

As mentioned, thanks for the excellent demos. Tasty. And a 15" speaker. I don't have one of those.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Seems like a real bargain and it looks cool!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice amp. Have been curious about it since the NAMM demo.


I am on the hunt for a coily cable. Is yours a Bullet? Looks as if the coils are getting tangled on the floor.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very cool amp. Great price.

Thanks for the demos


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

No problem folks! @Hardasmum No, it's a Fender cable. Had it for a couple years now. Love the coil cables.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

reviving this one from the dead to throw in my 2 cents.

You will not do better for $300. This thing is so versatile. I use it as a practice amp, I've gigged bar shows (mic'ed up) with it, and now i've started plugging in a mic and my hollowbody and doing a little solo thing, actually carries vocals and guitar decently at the same time.
I can plunk down anywhere with an outlet and do a show. The onboard trem is nice, I'd like a little more control over it, but you can't really complain at the pricepoint.


----------

